# Tons of Poisons for sale



## Michdigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out the slideshow..This chick has some bottles 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/clt/959742382.html


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 18, 2008)

She is close to me.  I sent her an email so I can make a few purchases.  Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Michdigger (Dec 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> She is close to me.  I sent her an email so I can make a few purchases.  Thanks for sharing the link.


 
 Good luck Wilkie....If you get some make sure you post some pics.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 21, 2008)

she does have some nice stuff!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 21, 2008)

My daughter's getting dug up ole bottles for Christmas! Economy and all.... It's the thought that counts, right?[]

_I was actually just kidding, but hmmm.............. no - she'll throw them at me. _


----------

